# Have You Ever Listened



## olecrosseyes (Apr 24, 2017)

Have you ever listened to some folks for a minute and thought,,

Their Cornbread ain't done in the middle?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 24, 2017)

LOL..  they hit the stall ?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe some years ago, eh?


----------



## mosparky (Apr 24, 2017)

Lights are on, but nobodies home...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 24, 2017)

Dumber than a box of hammers.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 24, 2017)

Har! de Har! 

Maybe not the Motel 6. eh?


----------



## disco (Apr 29, 2017)

I am one of those people. Be kind to us!

Disco


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 29, 2017)

I've wanted to buy certain people a toaster for their bathtub


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

Sharper than a sack of wet mice.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2017)

Not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2017)

Disco said:


> I am one of those people. Be kind to us!
> 
> Disco


You're from Canada, it's expected!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yeah...


----------



## andreasalberz (May 16, 2017)

...

help crazy here


----------



## okie362 (May 16, 2017)

Dumb as a freaking stump!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 16, 2017)

Bat habitat under the hat


----------



## Polka (Jun 10, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Bat habitat under the hat


Sharp as a marble.


----------



## weedeater (Jul 3, 2018)

Two frys short of a Happy Meal!

Weedeater


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 10, 2018)

You can fix bad eyesight, but you can't fix stupid!


----------

